# Apartment complex hell, hacked with Macrodroid



## 1rightwinger (Jul 13, 2015)

You know how it sucks doing Uber eats, doordash, etc to monster apartment complexes where there are 8 buildings, a maze of streets through garages, you can't find the building #'s etc, right? I have made a hack for myself using Macrodroid on android phone.

1. Go to Google maps and take a screenshot of satellite view of the complex.
2. Edit it by putting the number on each building.
3. Save to a folder I use Google drive in a locations folder.
4. Get MacroDroid for your Android phone I think it's about $5 now it can be tons of amazing stuff not just this but many uses.
5. Set up a macro that will basically open a picture file once you enter a geofenced area that you define.
6. add constraints so that this macro only runs when you have certain apps open like uber doordash lift GrubHub Postmates etc. This way it won't open the picture if you're just driving by that area not doing deliveries or rides.
7. once you have it set up and understand how it works it will be easy to clone and just change a few things in this way you can build out all the large apartment complexes in your city or that you normally go to.

Here is google maps pic after edit with numbers. This picture will open up on your phone when you enter the area this making it easier for you to know where to go.

And a screenshot of the summary macro in Macrodroid


----------



## Ambiguous (Jun 18, 2015)

Wtf, why even deliver there in the first place? You can see the address before accepting the trip...


----------



## 1rightwinger (Jul 13, 2015)

Ambiguous said:


> Wtf, why even deliver there in the first place? You can see the address before accepting the trip...


Uber eats doordash, bitesquad, GrubHub - they don't show you exact address up front - they show you a glimpse on a map. Besides there are a ton of apartment complexes like this in my city. And they keep building more. and they're getting bigger with more buildings. If you're going to do deliveries approximately half the orders or maybe 40% are going to apartments. I cherry pick and I pick the ones that have a nice upfront tip many of these pay 10 12 $14. Once you know the layout -which this macro Droid macro and having the map pop up on my screen will make it much easier to navigate to the right door.


----------



## Ambiguous (Jun 18, 2015)

1rightwinger said:


> Uber eats doordash, bitesquad, GrubHub - they don't show you exact address up front - they show you a glimpse on a map. Besides there are a ton of apartment complexes like this in my city. And they keep building more. and they're getting bigger with more buildings. If you're going to do deliveries approximately half the orders or maybe 40% are going to apartments. I cherry pick and I pick the ones that have a nice upfront tip many of these pay 10 12 $14. Once you know the layout -which this macro Droid macro and having the map pop up on my screen will make it much easier to navigate to the right door.


Yeah except you are wrong. DoorDash on android the widget shows the exact address written out in text form - before you accept the trip. On uber after accepting the trip you just start the trip before you get to the restaurant and it shows you the drop off screen for a few seconds before reverting back to the directions to the restaurant. If it's some rediculous apartment number then cancel the trip. There's no excuse to deliver to these kind of places.


----------



## 1rightwinger (Jul 13, 2015)

Ambiguous said:


> If it's some rediculous apartment number then cancel the trip. There's no excuse to deliver to these kind of places


Today I count 166 excuses to go to these rediculous apartment numbers.


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

1rightwinger said:


> You know how it sucks doing Uber eats, doordash, etc to monster apartment complexes where there are 8 buildings, a maze of streets through garages, you can't find the building #'s etc, right? I have made a hack for myself using Macrodroid on android phone.
> 
> 1. Go to Google maps and take a screenshot of satellite view of the complex.
> 2. Edit it by putting the number on each building.
> ...


Eight entire buildings. What a hellscape. That must be incredibly confusing. I don't know how you keep them straight.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Not a bad idea. 

I generally do not get lost, however delivery drivers coming to our complex are pretty horrible. Part of it is that many use the Uber nav, which just kind of puts them near the entrance rather than at the building. 

But every other driver I see wandering around here is actually supposed to be on the parallel street at the other end of the complex. Big, easy to read street signs - but nope, can't be bothered with those! 😂 

Got a free lunch one day thanks to that. And the guy even had a description of his patio, definitely not ours.


----------



## 1rightwinger (Jul 13, 2015)

Benjamin M said:


> Not a bad idea.
> 
> I generally do not get lost,


not exactly getting lost, but you know you go into these complexes at night you can't find the building number you drive around sometimes you're lucky sometimes you're not in before you knew it you spent 4 to 8 minutes or whatever trying to find the right building. so looking at this map after it pops up on my screen I can easily see what's the quickest entrance to drive in and get straight to the building and save time. Also, not showing on this map but I also started putting a mark by each building entrance door indicating the unit number layout - how many times do you walk in and you went to the wrong door and you have to walk all the way down the hallway and back. Now if I get an order for unit 301 I know which entrance to use. additionally some older buildings have multiple doors but only one buzzer so I also put a x or something by the door that has the buzzer this will also save time time is money - ka-ching.


----------



## mama2bebes (Aug 28, 2020)

How do you know what number to put on each building?
Are you saying you spend time doing reconnaissance during the day just to set this up?


----------



## 1rightwinger (Jul 13, 2015)

yes you either go there when you're bored and make your map by driving around and looking at the building numbers sometimes they have a sign that shows the layout you can use that. or just do it when you're out delivering but it's a little slow for example I just dropped off an order at another complex and I just sat here and took a few minutes to make my map. Now I'll have it for every future use


----------



## mama2bebes (Aug 28, 2020)

In


1rightwinger said:


> yes you either go there when you're bored and make your map by driving around and looking at the building numbers sometimes they have a sign that shows the layout you can use that. or just do it when you're out delivering but it's a little slow for example I just dropped off an order at another complex and I just sat here and took a few minutes to make my map. Now I'll have it for every future use


Interesting... Uber should pay you to share your files with the other drivers in your area.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

way too much work.


----------



## 1rightwinger (Jul 13, 2015)

SHalester said:


> way too much work.


It's really not that hard it's pretty simple. if you want to skip the macro Droid thing even taking a screenshot of the Google maps and putting the building numbers on it and saving that in a folder on your phone so that you can look it up when you need to could be helpful


----------



## Ambiguous (Jun 18, 2015)

Dude just don’t deliver to complexes, problem solved. I only deliver to ones with no gate code, apt 1-10 or A-E. No stairs no second floor or above.


----------



## 1rightwinger (Jul 13, 2015)

Ambiguous said:


> Dude just don't deliver to complexes, problem solved. I only deliver to ones with no gate code, apt 1-10 or A-E. No stairs no second floor or above.


Dude, this hack makes it more efficient for me. If I didn't do them I'd get less orders and make less money. I don't mind 3rd floor either as it's good exercise. Like I said yesterday I had 166 "excuses" for delivering to complexes. Problem solved.


----------



## Ambiguous (Jun 18, 2015)

1rightwinger said:


> Dude, this hack makes it more efficient for me. If I didn't do them I'd get less orders and make less money. I don't mind 3rd floor either as it's good exercise. Like I said yesterday I had 166 "excuses" for delivering to complexes. Problem solved.


Ok while you are delivering your $10 order to apt number 3256 building G I'm making $30 delivering to someone's house on their porch. Have fun being apartment complexes little biotch! Woo!


----------



## 1rightwinger (Jul 13, 2015)

Ambiguous said:


> Ok while you are delivering your $10 order to apt number 3256 building G I'm making $30 delivering to someone's house on their porch. Have fun being apartment complexes little biotch! Woo!


Man you make a lot of assumptions. I do $30 orders too, big shot!


----------



## Trek Shuffler (Feb 13, 2019)

Why can't these apps just show the GPS location of where the customer is like they do with rideshare? Now and then Uber does this but not often enough. I think once I saw it with Doordash.


----------



## Ambiguous (Jun 18, 2015)

1rightwinger said:


> Man you make a lot of assumptions. I do $30 orders too, big shot!


Right except it's not a guessing game for me, I have **** that tells me the *** *****for each order before I accept the trip



Trek Shuffler said:


> Why can't these apps just show the GPS location of where the customer is like they do with rideshare? Now and then Uber does this but not often enough. I think once I saw it with Doordash.


they both do?


----------



## 1rightwinger (Jul 13, 2015)

Ambiguous said:


> Right except it's not a guessing game for me, I have software that tells me the full payout for each order before I accept the trip
> 
> 
> they both do?


please share the name of the software for us that could be useful information. Thank you


----------



## Trek Shuffler (Feb 13, 2019)

1rightwinger said:


> please share the name of the software for us that could be useful information. Thank you


When I pick up a pax in Uber and Lyft it can pinpoint exactly where the person is in the complex. Also there have been a few times where Uber and DD have given me directions to the exact location of the delivery in an apt. complex.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Someone is providing a solution to a problem and to many of us just need to dump on them. I personally wouldn't put that much into it, hate delivering food to start with but good for them if it's working for them.


----------



## Ambiguous (Jun 18, 2015)

1rightwinger said:


> please share the name of the software for us that could be useful information. Thank you


Drivers Utility Helper


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

1rightwinger said:


> You know how it sucks doing Uber eats, doordash, etc to monster apartment complexes where there are 8 buildings, a maze of streets through garages, you can't find the building #'s etc, right? I have made a hack for myself using Macrodroid on android phone.
> 
> 1. Go to Google maps and take a screenshot of satellite view of the complex.
> 2. Edit it by putting the number on each building.
> ...


I have two solutions to this.
(1) Looking for Map of the apartment complex and find the right building.
(2) Drive straight to get to RED Pinpoint on Uber app. The building is near by.


----------



## Ambiguous (Jun 18, 2015)

Wildgoose said:


> I have two solutions to this.
> (1) Looking for Map of the apartment complex and find the right building.
> (2) Drive straight to get to RED Pinpoint on Uber app. The building is near by.


3) Cancel trip go home and masterbate


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Ambiguous said:


> 3) Cancel trip go home and masterbate


Then Eat the foods. &#128514; &#128514; &#128514;


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

I thought this post was gonna be about delivery by robot or something like that... and all it is someone who got spatial disorientation pays $5 .


----------



## Timinftl (Sep 7, 2019)

Ambiguous said:


> Yeah except you are wrong. DoorDash on android the widget shows the exact address written out in text form - before you accept the trip. On uber after accepting the trip you just start the trip before you get to the restaurant and it shows you the drop off screen for a few seconds before reverting back to the directions to the restaurant. If it's some rediculous apartment number then cancel the trip. There's no excuse to deliver to these kind of places.


Uhhh, what's it like to know where you're going ?


----------



## Ambiguous (Jun 18, 2015)

Timinftl said:


> Uhhh, what's it like to know where you're going ?


It's nice I pick and choose every delivery based on the simplicity of it, no more stress


----------



## Timinftl (Sep 7, 2019)

Ambiguous said:


> It's nice I pick and choose every delivery based on the simplicity of it, no more stress


Shock and awe


----------



## mama2bebes (Aug 28, 2020)

1rightwinger said:


> You know how it sucks doing Uber eats, doordash, etc to monster apartment complexes where there are 8 buildings, a maze of streets through garages, you can't find the building #'s etc, right?


Has anyone tried an app made to solve this? Like Beans or DeliverHere?


----------

